
How I built an app with 500,000 users in 5 days on a $100 server - peter_d_sherman
https://medium.com/unboxd/how-i-built-an-app-with-500-000-users-in-5-days-on-a-100-server-77deeb238e83
======
detaro
(2016)

discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135484)

------
avinium
Nice to read about building an MVP, but

A) the edit at the bottom of the article disproves his point. The competitor
managed to get back online and increase to 2m users. Tech stack was irrelevant

B) 2.5 years later and there seems to be no trace of either app. Both were
capitalising on the popularity of Pokemon Go and presumably neither were
sustainable on their own. Again, tech stack is ultimately irrelevant.

